# CA April 2010 EIT results?



## dc1091 (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know when they will be released?


----------



## singh (Jun 15, 2010)

dc1091 said:


> Does anyone know when they will be released?


no man, I guess they are the last one to release the result. In 2009 result was out on July 23. So I am expecting around that huh..long wait

how did it go ?


----------



## sasa (Jul 7, 2010)

singh said:


> dc1091 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when they will be released?
> ...


SO SO you never know and u?


----------



## antonio (Jul 8, 2010)

sasa said:


> singh said:
> 
> 
> > dc1091 said:
> ...


i called them and told me that exam results will be release two weeks from now. hoping for the best.good luck to everybody.


----------



## UKRaid_09 (Jul 8, 2010)

antonio said:


> sasa said:
> 
> 
> > singh said:
> ...


I am super nervous about my results...it's giving me the jitters! I just want the result and to get this over with.


----------



## sasa (Jul 10, 2010)

antonio said:


> sasa said:
> 
> 
> > singh said:
> ...


Still 2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAPELS (Jul 16, 2010)

sasa said:


> antonio said:
> 
> 
> > sasa said:
> ...


Results mailed today 7.16.10, from Sacramento, CA. Post Office picked up pre-stamped, 16 buckets of CA results. Good luck and please don't start calling Monday looking for your results. Give the mail some time. Thanks.


----------



## bpl (Jul 18, 2010)

Yahoo i passesd. CA 2010 eit came out...


----------



## bpl (Jul 18, 2010)

bpl said:


> Yahoo i passed. CA 2010 eit came out... I strongly recommend http://www.eitexperts.com/
> Only 3 months strictly following the classes and thats it... i am passed


----------



## gomiranda (Jul 19, 2010)

I passed EIT in California first try. I'm so relieved.


----------



## dc1091 (Jul 21, 2010)

I passed on first try as well! I'm sooo happy =) Thank you for everyone who contributed information to this thread.

I only studied with Michael R. Lindeburg 's FE Rapid Review book. It was really helpful, but you definitely need a lot of classroom knowledge as well.


----------

